
Show HN: 3D browser based multiplayer game - highjohn
http://biome3d.com
======
Eek
Oh, this is really cool, have you thought of packaging it for mobile with
motion events? :D

~~~
highjohn
That actually is really good idea. I will try to add control with motion
events if you open with mobile platform.

------
frgewut
What stack did you use on server-end? Also is there some AI involved?

~~~
highjohn
Backend is Scala/Play/Akka. And there is bots who comes into play when there
is not enough real players.

